# Correct front light for a 1958 MkII Jaguar?



## zoggynog (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey folks,

Just purchased a 1958 MkII Jaguar, and it has the wrong front light (it's a newer huffy ball light).  Does anyone know what the proper front light for my Jag is?   I assume it was a Delta.  Has anyone popped repros or will I be needing to hunt down the real deal?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 9, 2011)

I think it should be a "Schwinn Approved".


----------



## zoggynog (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks Adam, I'll start trying to find such a beast.  Was there only one "Schwinn Approved" ball light or does it get more complicated?


----------



## zoggynog (Nov 11, 2011)

Update...

I've had two different MkII owners tell me this light was a Delta. (had delta etched into the back of the headlight).

Anyone have any additional info?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 12, 2011)

Maybe repost under the Schwinn subforum, or check out schwinnbikeforum.com, some very knowledgeable folks there! It's not the now-defunct factory sponsored Scwhinn forum.


----------

